# Is it normal for my kitten to cry when left alone?



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a 5 month old female kitten that i have had for 3 months now. She follows us everywhere around the house and when we shut various doors (eg when in the bathroom or cooking in the kitchen) she just sits outside the door and miaows until it is opened again.
The main problem is at night when we can't shut the door because she will cry all night, but when we let her she only sleeps until about 4am and then jumps on us onto the bed.

We are out during the day but play with her in the evenings and at weekends. Getting another cat unfortunately is not an option, but i want to know how to make her feel happier and not having to cry,

Is this normal kitten behaviour and do you think she will grow out of it?

Thanks!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

She is probably used to having siblings and Mum around and they do feel lost when they go to their new homes without them. You then fill that void for them. Despite what all the books say, cats aren't really solitary creatures, the odd few are, most will get used to being that way, but for the most part they do need some kind of company, either human or feline, and will complain if they are shut out of anything. That happens at any age, they do hate to be excluded.

The waking up in the early mornings does get slightly better with age, but they still seem to be early risers- which gets you out of bed early to feed them, then they take themselves back to bed again, no doubt in the spot you just left to complete their snooze 

Having a new kitten is like having a new human baby, with all the broken sleep, but it does get easier.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

My girl Tia is like that and I have 3 other cats so it may just be she wants your attention! getting another cat may not change anything although you said you dont want to anyway.

She may get better in time, may not sorry!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there no way at all you could have a companion for her? If you could I would suggest a male.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_I would suggest a companion also_


----------

